# Marijuana and breastfeeding



## lynnn27 (Sep 6, 2007)

does smoking pot while breastfeeding mess up your child? please don't go into the fact that it's illegal, i know that getting caught smoking it could mess my child up, but thats not what i'm asking. so please don't go on a rant about that.


----------



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

The effects of marijuana haven't been completely figured out, but it can definately effect your baby as much as any other drug, why do you think it's not rocommended (besides the legal factor)?

Do you really want to take the chance? How would you feel if your happy healthy baby developes a health or developemental problem because you smoked an illegal drug? Don't take any chances.

Here are a few resources to look at:

http://www.babycenter.com/400_is-it-...nfo%4020e69f05

http://www.kellymom.com/health/lifestyle/marijuana.html

http://www.breastfeedingbasics.org/c...marijuana.html


----------



## unitysmomma (Jul 15, 2006)

I would call our local LLL leader or check Kellymom.com I believe that pot stays in your system longer than any other & heard that you need to abstain from bf for 30 days after smoking?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynnn27* 
does smoking pot while breastfeeding mess up your child? please don't go into the fact that it's illegal, i know that getting caught smoking it could mess my child up, but thats not what i'm asking. so please don't go on a rant about that.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

It's my general understanding that there really aren't any good studies off of which to base a decision.

I recall hearing of a report based on Jamaican women, since it's a part of the culture there. And I do believe there weren't any negative effect noted.

Many times, the problem with studies regarding marijuana, specifically thc, in bm is that there are other drugs in the mix. Really though, it wouldn't be ethical, or legal, to conduct a study of this sort.

There's a past thread with good info that I'd link here, but for some reason my internet is being really slow. I'll edit and add later.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd like to think I'm living proof that smoking pot while nursing has no ill effects. My mom smoked through my nursing years (4.5 yrs). I have a normal-high IQ.







: I have no physical abnormalities. I was an average kid and did not have any odd behavioral 'problems' that seem to be cited by the anti-pot crowd.

Apparently there have been issues with CPS/DCFS being called when they are made aware of any pot use by a family member or the mom. Given the fact that the CPS police will get you if they want to get you for anything they want to get you for I would think little of basing my decisions on what they may or may not have a problem with.

Hope to help!!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

I can't give you scientific proof that it's bad for a baby, but I'm sure that proof is out there. Even if it wasn't, though, we all know that it IS illegal. Why would you do something that could quite possibly get your child taken from you? I don't find it great parenting that someone would do something that could land CPS on your front door and your child in a foster home


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

It's so controversial... http://www.health-e-learning.com/art...ocialDrugs.htm


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodheartedmama* 
I can't give you scientific proof that it's bad for a baby, but I'm sure that proof is out there. Even if it wasn't, though, we all know that it IS illegal. Why would you do something that could quite possibly get your child taken from you? I don't find it great parenting that someone would do something that could land CPS on your front door and your child in a foster home

You know what's funny about this? I've actually LOOKED for research to back up the claims that marijuana kills brain cells and causes harm, and you know what I've found?

NOTHING.

Instead I found that most of the "research" and propaganda telling people marijuana is so harmful is backed up by guess who? Big Pharma, who wants to keep marijuana illegal because if you can grow your own antidepressant instead of paying them for Prozac and Paxil and Effexor and Celexa and whatever other drug du jour they cook up for public consumption, they don't like that.

Look, I'm not depressed, so I don't take _any_ kind of antidepressants (including marijuana, which even though it is officially labeled as a "depressant," lots of very reasonable people use it as an antidepressant, to good (anecdotal) effect), but I see a *big* conflict-of-interest here.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely! The whole reason pot is illegal in the first place is because the government linked it to industrial hemp in the '20s at the bequest of Dupont, big oil, big cotton, and big paper (Hearst). (see: Reefer Madness) Industrial hemp would eliminate the need for any of those industries.

Sorry to get off topic, but this is something that really makes me mad! It's almost as maddening as the people who say that having a beer is making your baby drunk. There isn't a direct line from my mouth to my boobs! What do you think we did before water was safe to drink? We drank wine, beer, and mead. And humans still turned out okay!


----------



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

Well since everyone else went off on a tangent, I'm going to bring in another side of it.

Even if there is no harm in smoking it and BF, what kind of example are you sending your children? I grew up in a family (pretty much the whole family too) that abuses drugs and/or alcohol. It's not something I'm proud of, but I was terrified as a child that somehow I would be taken away from my parents and it also made me so mad that my parents thought their addictions were more important than me. I grew up SWEARING that my children would never have to worry about that with me. I'm sorry, but I really look down on anyone that would take the chance of harming their child simply for a "high".
BTW, just because their aren't any studies doesn't mean it should be OK.


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TovahNeryse* 
BTW, just because their aren't any studies doesn't mean it should be OK.

That's not what I'm saying. What I've found is that there _have_ been studies, and that the results didn't make Big Pharma happy because they were either "inconclusive" or they showed that marijuana had benefits that Big Pharma didn't want to acknowledge.

But that doesn't stop them from spouting lies on TV and other media about marijuana killing brain cells (which they have NO proof or evidence for). I have a BIG problem with that deception.


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TovahNeryse* 

Even if there is no harm in smoking it and BF, what kind of example are you sending your children? I grew up in a family (pretty much the whole family too) that abuses drugs and/or alcohol. It's not something I'm proud of, but I was terrified as a child that somehow I would be taken away from my parents and it also made me so mad that my parents thought their addictions were more important than me. I grew up SWEARING that my children would never have to worry about that with me. I'm sorry, but I really look down on anyone that would take the chance of harming their child simply for a "high".

I'm sorry you grew up in a situation where you felt your parents were choosing drugs over you. That's not healthy, I agree.

However, if they had a glass of wine with every meal, instead of the drugs they did, do you think you would still feel the same way about them?


----------



## siennasmom (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hklinefelter22* 
Sorry to get off topic, but this is something that really makes me mad! It's almost as maddening as the people who say that having a beer is making your baby drunk. There isn't a direct line from my mouth to my boobs! What do you think we did before water was safe to drink? We drank wine, beer, and mead. And humans still turned out okay!

Not all of them.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

According to Jack Newman Formula is a far greater risk to her child's health.

If you're concerned because you smoked pot and then nursed...don't be. It's no big deal. If you're doing other drugs or are incapacitated to the point of not being able to take care of your kids (which require A LOT of marijuana) then some self-reflection might be in order. For more information on what is and what is not okay while nursing, check out this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Breas...9175854&sr=8-1

A few other of you may want to consider reading it too before offering advice so authoritatively.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathansmama* 

To the OP...there really isn't enough research out there to prove its safety.

Or to suggest that it isn't safe.

There just really isn't enough research either way to justify the harsh judgment in some of these replies!


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Somebody needs to say this, though: I wouldn't be concerned about the marijuana itself. I would be concerned about anything somebody might have adulterated it with. If you don't know where the pot came from, if it was imported or something, _anything_ could have happened to it, anyone could put something harmful on it, so keep that in mind. It might be too risky in that case.

ETA: Of course, if it were to become legal, then consumers would have protection against that danger. As it is, the illegality of it is what makes it so dangerous, not the plant itself. I hope I wrote that clearly enough.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

Or to suggest that it isn't safe.
I agree.


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
It is an Herb...Not CRACK!!









:

It's also not heroin, meth or speed. When someone says "street drugs" and includes marijuana, it seems kind of funny, because IMO mj and these drugs are not even related.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Most people I know don't even consider pot a drug. Even less so than cigarettes, which are one of the most addictive drugs there is. Cigarettes have more severe withdrawl symptoms than heroin. That's why so many people find it hard to quit.


----------



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

Coming from a family described in my previous post....

9 times out of 10 pot IS laced with something else! Unless you are growing it yourself then you CANNOT be sure that it is 100% safe? Like I said before....
Why take the chance?


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TovahNeryse* 
Coming from a family described in my previous post....

9 times out of 10 pot IS laced with something else!


Could you please share with us where you got this figure?

Quote:

Unless you are growing it yourself then you CANNOT be sure that it is 100% safe? Like I said before....
Why take the chance?
This is a good point, so you acknowledge that if a woman knows that it was grown without pesticides or laced with anything else, then it's about as safe as any other prescription drug out there (and possibly even safer)?


----------



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

For what it's worth, I know that I read somewhere that the occassional use of marijuana while nursing is less detrimental to babies than the occassional alcoholic beverage. I think it was in What's Going on in There?, but I borrowed the book from the library and can't look it up to be sure. The bigger problem is the CPS issue, since marijuana stays in the system for a long time and would show up if your lo was tested for any reason. And, as pp's have mentioned, there isn't a lot of research on this topic so it's tough to be sure.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

What would be the purpose of soaking MJ in household chemicals or adding paint chips to it?
Any experienced user would recognize that something was wrong with it right away. Paint chips are visible, you can smell chemicals. Not to mention you would DEFINITELY taste them. As for adding other drugs, that it also uncommon and very recognizable. And I don't see what the point would be for the dealer to give you extra drugs for free. In high school I had a friend who bought MJ laced with Meth, but she paid EXTRA for it because the meth was seen as an added bonus...2 drugs in 1!

Anyway, here in Portland (oregon) we don't really have that problem. I can't speak for the rest of the country. In this area there are so many people who grow their own that almost everyone knows a grower these days. And if you trust your grower or grow your own then you really don't have to worry about it being laced.

On a side note, it sounds like your DH was involved with a VERY strange group of people if they were soaking MJ in chemicals. Sounds like there was some other drug use going on as well to motivate a person to do something so reckless and Bizarre.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree. _IF_ the mj is laced, it will be noticeable and cost extra. It is random unresearched statements such as 7 out of 10 "whatevers" that give _actual_ facts a bad rep. Some people just (not pointing fingers at all) will just beleive what you tell them. Unless you have found a study (which, as we all know, can be skewed to any answer you desire - think global warming not existing) that makes such a claim, you shouldn't just throw numbers out of the air. IMO. I understand that some people have very addictive personalities and can use drugs as a crutch and excuse for bad behavior. HOwever, smoking pot from time to time is not going to give your baby permanent brain damage for goodness sakes. If that was the case, just about anyone conceived during the '60s and '70s would have permanent developmental issues. Not saying that some don't, but really!

Plus, the FDA released a study back around 2000 that stated point blank that Marijuanna is *NOT* a gateway drug. So please don't use this as an excuse or reason.

OP - please don't be scared away by all the debate. Maybe you would like to check out this thread over in Talk Amongst Ourselves, which is very amusing!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=745061

Welcome to MDC! Don't worry, we like you! To put this in perspective, some of the mommas here don't even use soap on their nipples cause they think it can harm the baby. (Not burning, just qualifying the response & passion.)


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TovahNeryse* 

Mamabear - Like I said above ^ I only know from what I've experienced with friends and family. I'm not talking pesticides and stuff, I'm talking paint chips, soaked in household chemicals and laced with other drugs. But even if it's 100% it's still illegal.

I understand.

It sounds like some drug dealers are scummy and do awful things with the drugs they sell because they know the consumer can't complain if they end up being poisoned by them.

All the more reason to get marijuana legalized. Legalization = more consumer protection.

So, getting back to the original question... A lactating woman smokes pot in a (hypothetical) world where it's legal and therefore regulated... The pot is 100% marijuana, in the same way a pill for Prozac is 100% Prozac...

The question in this hypothetical case is still a valid one: Is it harmful? Is it safe? How much harm, if any, would it do? Is it as safe as drinking a glass of wine, for example? Is it as harmful as smoking a tobacco cigarette?

All good questions, and it's SO hard to find a straight answer because so much propaganda is devoted to villifying marijuana use. I guess maybe the OP just wanted to know if anyone out here has smoked, has used pot and would care to share personal experiences, both good and bad...?

Just throwing that thought out there...


----------



## wagaboodles (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hklinefelter22* 
It's almost as maddening as the people who say that having a beer is making your baby drunk. There isn't a direct line from my mouth to my boobs! What do you think we did before water was safe to drink? We drank wine, beer, and mead. And humans still turned out okay!

I know that my mom was told to drink beer when she was nursing me to boost milk supply. She drank it, nursed me, I burped, and she smelled beer on my breath.

She loves to tell that as a funny story, but as a nursing mom her story cautions me to consume only healthy things while I am nursing.


----------



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

Mamabear
If/when pot is legalized thorough studies can be done and then we will know for sure what the effect is. I also agree that if it regulated and people can be sure that there is nothing added to it that there may not be any harm in it. What I am saying is that until the effects are actually studied thoroughly it's awefully chancy, same as any unstudied drug (legal or not). Any legal medicinal drug usually has multiple studies so that we know the posible effects of it and can make a more informed decision.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I'll pipe in w/ my conspiracy theory...

I'm sure all the proper studies exist. They just don't say what the gov't wants them to say, so we don't get to see them.







now who's paranoid?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow.

First I removed the personal attacks.

Then I had to remove the personal attacks responding to the personal attacks.

Then I removed the posts that referred to other threads and forums negatively.

I'm torn between not opening this thread until I PM everyone, but honestly, I don't know if I am going to get to it tonight, so I'm going to go ahead and open it against my better judgment.

But really, if there's anymore attacking/snark/general nastiness, that's probably it for this thread, especially since it's already considerably shorter than it was before.

Please play nice, ladies. You don't have to agree, you don't have to be all sweetness and light, but just keep the User Agreement in mind:

Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.

Quote:

Mothering invites you to read and participate in the discussions. In doing so we ask that you agree to respect and uphold the integrity of this community. Through your direct or indirect participation here you agree to make a personal effort to maintain a comfortable and respectful atmosphere for our guests and members.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Poop. I forgot to actually open it. Sorry!







:


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wagaboodles* 
I know that my mom was told to drink beer when she was nursing me to boost milk supply. She drank it, nursed me, I burped, and she smelled beer on my breath.

She loves to tell that as a funny story, but as a nursing mom her story cautions me to consume only healthy things while I am nursing.

I have never heard of this happening. Do you know how many beer she drank for this to happen?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it is perfectly safe, and in fact when my DD was young I called Motherrisk. They said the possible negative affects could be that if the mother is a chronic smoker, the child could be lethargic and nurse less, or could have delayed development.

That is it.

I think it is pretty easy to moderate your intake, and watch your child. If you see any of those signs, stop smoking. Apart from that, I think it is fine.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wagaboodles* 

She loves to tell that as a funny story, but as a nursing mom her story cautions me to consume only healthy things while I am nursing.

I do not believe that. Things get exaggerated and even completely fabricated over a period of 30 years or so. Beer does not just enter the breastmilk as... beer. It gets metabolized, and a small amount of alcohol is present in the milk. But you're not going to find a baby with beer breath IRL. It just doesn't happen.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Even if marijuana was legal and there was a "real" study done to see what the effects in breastfeeding were, that would not be the definitive answer. It's not a black or white - good or bad - healthy or harmful thing. There is a lot of gray area and it can affect people differently. The truth is that we will probably never know the true effects of it (if there are any). How is some study going to FOR SURE tell us that a kid who's mom smoked pot while nursing is not as bright later in life, or is just as bright (or even brighter!) - there are way too many other things in the mix, parenting, genetics, etc., to be able to compartmentalize the pot's role.

In the OP's case, the only study I would trust is my own. I'm assuming you're an attentive mom, so you'd notice if your babe didn't seem right, right? Then just listen to that, whichever way it's leading you.

I have read that you shouldn't eat garlic while breastfeeding because it can be too strong for the baby. I have also heard that you SHOULD eat garlic while breastfeeding because it helps your child's palate to become more broad. Well, I ate a lot of raw garlic one time (that was the best garlic bread EVER!) and DS barfed the entire next day. So, no more raw garlic for me. I think pot can be viewed in a similar way - let your own experience guide you, not some study (on either side).

Also, I don't think that the fact that marajuana is illegal should matter at all. Cigarettes and alcohol are legal and that doesn't make them okay, IMO. The only reason I'd worry about it being illegal is for what pp's have said, you'd hate to give CS any reason to get themselves involved in your life. For me, the mere possibility of that would deter me from smoking pot at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I smoked mj through 2 pregnancies and while nursing those babies I carried. There have been no detrimental effects as far as I can tell. It definitely didn't make them lethargic, both have been healthy and robust. If it made them dumber, then I'm scared to think of how smart they would've been without it. Just anecdotal, but I've never heard of any detrimental effects from moms that smoked while nursing either.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just putting in my two cents. I grew up in BC where pot is like alcohol, you can find it everywhere and it's widely accepted. I don't know many people who would say it's safe while pregnant or nursing. I have two friends who used while pregnant, one had a baby with severe reflux and the other has developmental delays. I don't know if any of those things can be directly related to MJ but why take a chance? I think if you are nursing it's better to play it safe. Babies only nurse for a short time. I think (and again it's my opinion) if you want to smoke anything best to just wean baby if you really feel like you can't give it up while nursing.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacksmum8* 
Just putting in my two cents. I grew up in BC where pot is like alcohol, you can find it everywhere and it's widely accepted. I don't know many people who would say it's safe while pregnant or nursing. I have two friends who used while pregnant, one had a baby with severe reflux and the other has developmental delays. I don't know if any of those things can be directly related to MJ but why take a chance? I think if you are nursing it's better to play it safe. Babies only nurse for a short time. I think (and again it's my opinion) if you want to smoke anything best to just wean baby if you really feel like you can't give it up while nursing.

Would you give the same advice to women who are taking pharmaceuticals for depression, anxiety etc...if they "Really feel like they can't give it up while nursing"?


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm leery of taking ANY drug while nursing, except alcohol in VERY small doses. I went on antibiotics for my mastitis a couple of weeks ago, and I swear it has messed up my son's stomach somehow. He's a lot fussier now.

Sorry to be O/T


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

I can't stop thinking about this thread - it poses so many interesting questions. Right now, my thought is, why can't you give up pot smoking for however long you're nursing so that you for sure aren't jeopardizing your DC's health? Isn't that part of accepting the "mother" job, not getting to do everything that you always did because now you have a baby to consider? I'm not trying to be sh*tty, just honest.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacksmum8* 
Just putting in my two cents. I grew up in BC where pot is like alcohol, you can find it everywhere and it's widely accepted. I don't know many people who would say it's safe while pregnant or nursing. I have two friends who used while pregnant, one had a baby with severe reflux and the other has developmental delays. I don't know if any of those things can be directly related to MJ but why take a chance? I think if you are nursing it's better to play it safe. Babies only nurse for a short time. I think (and again it's my opinion) if you want to smoke anything best to just wean baby if you really feel like you can't give it up while nursing.









:


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
I can't stop thinking about this thread - it poses so many interesting questions. Right now, my thought is, why can't you give up pot smoking for however long you're nursing so that you for sure aren't jeopardizing your DC's health? Isn't that part of accepting the "mother" job, not getting to do everything that you always did because now you have a baby to consider? I'm not trying to be sh*tty, just honest.









I agree.

You have no idea what the long term effects could be, and it could affect different children in different ways. Way too risky in my honest opinion. Not to mention in most places it's illegal, and you could go to jail away from your nursing child. But I'll leave it at that, and leave this thread because it's bothering me.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
I'm leery of taking ANY drug while nursing, except alcohol in VERY small doses. I went on antibiotics for my mastitis a couple of weeks ago, and I swear it has messed up my son's stomach somehow. He's a lot fussier now.

Sorry to be O/T

The thing is, all these random things get grouped as 'drugs.' MJ and antibiotics have, like... NOTHING in common. MJ and cocaine too, only commonality there is that they both are illegal and the government calls them 'drugs.'


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
The thing is, all these random things get grouped as 'drugs.' MJ and antibiotics have, like... NOTHING in common. MJ and cocaine too, only commonality there is that they both are illegal and the government calls them 'drugs.'

And don't forget the fact that MJ and cocaine BOTH alter your mind and body. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but that's a pretty big similarity.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
And don't forget the fact that MJ and cocaine BOTH alter your mind and body. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, but that's a pretty big similarity.

Not really. Working out alters your mind and body, a lot more dramatically and permanently than MJ. Getting a lot vs. a little sleep.

Cocaine and MJ are about as far apart as two things with the same label can be. It's very misleading.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Not really. Working out alters your mind and body, a lot more dramatically and permanently than MJ. Getting a lot vs. a little sleep.

Cocaine and MJ are about as far apart as two things with the same label can be. It's very misleading.

I agree that working out also alters your mind and body, BUT... working out does not require that you ingest/smoke a substance (however natural it may be) that could POSSIBLY affect a baby that you're nursing.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
I agree that working out also alters your mind and body, BUT... working out does not require that you ingest/smoke a substance (however natural it may be) that could POSSIBLY affect a baby that you're nursing.

Very true. But there is no proof of negative effects on babies, unless you're a chronic, and even then negative effects are pretty mild, not common, and reversable, IMO. I actually have never seen a babe who seemed negatively affected by MJ, and I've known some mamas who partake.

If you want to worry about effects on nursing babes, worry about pollution, car exhaust when you walk down the street. Worry about pharmaceuticals, about crappy food with poor nutrition, about poverty and mamas forced to stop breastfeeding early to return to work coz they have no mat leave.

Don't worry about the ganja. The ganja is not a big deal. Seems a silly thing to focus so much fear and judgment upon. I think it is the effects of government propaganda that cause so much controversy, nothing more than that.

We will believe anything they tell us, apparently.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacksmum8* 
Just putting in my two cents. I grew up in BC where pot is like alcohol, you can find it everywhere and it's widely accepted. I don't know many people who would say it's safe while pregnant or nursing. I have two friends who used while pregnant, one had a baby with severe reflux and the other has developmental delays. I don't know if any of those things can be directly related to MJ but why take a chance? I think if you are nursing it's better to play it safe. Babies only nurse for a short time. I think (and again it's my opinion) if you want to smoke anything best to just wean baby if you really feel like you can't give it up while nursing.

my dd has severe reflux. I didn't smoke while I was pregnant. I know many mom's whos children have reflux (all non smokers) I don't believe there is any connection.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

ITA with thismama


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Reflux would seem to make no sense, since marijuana aids in appetite and digestion in adults.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

i believe what i've seen...and i've seen some slow babies with messed-up mamas.

i've been deep into the drug scene, and i was there for quite a few years. i've known a BUNCH of mothers who used one substance or another...and only one that i MIGHT consider decent. nope, not even her.

you just don't take a chance. when i decided to have a family, i COMPLETELY cleaned up my act, and there it's stayed. of course, two of my children have special needs...which are probably my fault from all the dope i smoked before ever conceiving them.

i've been around too many pot-heads...i KNOW it has an effect.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Would you give the same advice to women who are taking pharmaceuticals for depression, anxiety etc...if they "Really feel like they can't give it up while nursing"?

Someone gave me advice (bp meds for eclampsia) I believed it







: DD would have been ALOT healthier if I only would have known better.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay, loriforeman, and I respect your decision of course, we all do what we think is best. But if you've known slow babies with messed up mamas deep into the drug scene... the mamas are doing MJ and nothing else?

Because I have never known anyone deep into the drug scene who was only smoking reefer.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynnn27* 
does smoking pot while breastfeeding mess up your child? please don't go into the fact that it's illegal, i know that getting caught smoking it could mess my child up, but thats not what i'm asking. so please don't go on a rant about that.

ask a very knowlegable lactation consultant. I found one when I was trying to relactate and in discussion with her I learned that alot of the medications, herbs, etc.. that people say you can not breastfeed if you take them, don't even cross the breastmilk barrier as she put it. I could pm you her # if you'd like, I'm in FL. She's been a LS for 30+ years


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Okay, loriforeman, and I respect your decision of course, we all do what we think is best. But if you've known slow babies with messed up mamas deep into the drug scene... the mamas are doing MJ and nothing else?

Because I have never known anyone deep into the drug scene who was only smoking reefer.

If the momma's are deep into the drug scene, I don't believe that they are ONLY smoking MJ.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Okay, loriforeman, and I respect your decision of course, we all do what we think is best. But if you've known slow babies with messed up mamas deep into the drug scene... the mamas are doing MJ and nothing else?

Because I have never known anyone deep into the drug scene who was only smoking reefer.

i have. quite a few, actually...there are many who have families that truly believe that marijuana is okay, but will flinch at other drugs.

i've never seen reflux as a side-effect, though (a side-note). i HAVE seen a lot of children that were supposed to be ADHD, and quite a few learning disabilities. hell, i raised my step-daughter who came from a home where marijuana was used daily...and she was VERY emotionally stunted. she started staying summers with us when she was nine, and full-time when she had just turned twelve...while she had a roof over her head and clothes on her back, and was well-fed, she had severe learning disabilities and didn't like to be touched. took quite a while to break through that shell...she's now 22 and VERY anti-drug.

my cousin's children were born (all girls) with their vaginal canals sealed...and required surgery to open them up on two of them.

while i'm not a part of any "scene" anymore...i do still have family that is, and i hear through the grape-vine what's going on with them and their children (as they aren't allowed anywhere near me or mine), and i feel saddened for them. my cousin had her children placed in foster care for a while...she's received them back, but who knows what's next.

around here, most people smoke it. that means it's in the air...and their little ones are having their myelin sheaths coated...and who knows what else. my daughter's father was busted last year...his ex-wife rolled over her kid and suffocated him after smoking out and co-sleeping.

there's just too many variables to make it something that i would do...i'm not one to take that kind of chance. not going to have myself arrested in front of my children...not going to have DCFS in my life for such a reason...not willing to take ANY chance that they could have detrimental effects from such.

(gah, this is a pain...my mouse went out and i'm surfing by keyboard only. grrr.)


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
If the momma's are deep into the drug scene, I don't believe that they are ONLY smoking MJ.

actually, i said that *i* was deep into the drug scene...that doesn't equate to everyone i know being so, as well.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow. I find your descriptions almost hard to believe. But then it sounds like you know a *lot* of hardcore chronics.

I don't know any chronics who have children. In fact, these days I don't know any chronics at all.

I would say that smoking mj *within reason* is fine. Smoking like it is air is taking things too far.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Loriforeman, That is so heartbreaking about your cousin's children







:

edited to add : I just reread one of your posts. Please don't think it's your fault that two of your children have SN's. Please don't do that to yourself.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Wow. I find your descriptions almost hard to believe. But then it sounds like you know a *lot* of hardcore chronics.

I don't know any chronics who have children. In fact, these days I don't know any chronics at all.

I would say that smoking mj *within reason* is fine. Smoking like it is air is taking things too far.

ITA


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
Loriforeman, That is so heartbreaking about your cousin's children







:

i'm hoping it's a wake-up call. i don't know her youngest ones very well...i stopped seeing her three years or so ago, but i adore her eldest.

of course, my aunt (her mother) was busted for dealing last year...marijuana and oxy, i believe...

i started smoking marijuana two weeks after i turned twelve. was off and running with other things...and deep into a life that should have killed me for many years. i cleaned up my act by distancing myself as far as i could from all of that...including moving. small towns with nothing to do...heh.


----------



## haynmama (Apr 30, 2007)

Please don't judge me, but I smoked pot on a daily basis while I bf my DS. He's at the top of his class and has no problems whatsoever. I am not telling you to do it, I'm just speaking the truth here. I've quit pot long ago and have no desire to ever smoke it again.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
Loriforeman, That is so heartbreaking about your cousin's children







:

edited to add : I just reread one of your posts. Please don't think it's your fault that two of your children have SN's. Please don't do that to yourself.

Yes, please don't think that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haynmama* 
Please don't judge me, but I smoked pot on a daily basis while I bf my DS. He's at the top of his class and has no problems whatsoever. I am not telling you to do it, I'm just speaking the truth here. I've quit pot long ago and have no desire to ever smoke it again.

I won't judge









Now, let's see if I can articulate my thoughts.

I think that some people have an image of a smoking mama as one who does it all the time, and even goddess forbid, around the baby, or to the degree that it impairs her judgement and parenting abilities. Sadly, this does happen. But it's not an automatic consequence if one decides to partake. Moderation is key.

I've known a great number of people with mental issues (depression, anxiety, ptsd, for example) for whom pharmaceuticals did not work, however, MJ did. There are reasons why it is legal medicinally in some states.

Anyway, my point is, and I think it's been made and/or alluded to already, that smoking pot isn't an automatic horrible thing with terrible consequences (illegality aside, as it's not illegal everywhere), sometimes it is a greatly beneficial medicine _when used correctly_, but our social stigmas lead many to believe otherwise.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
Very true. But there is no proof of negative effects on babies, unless you're a chronic, and even then negative effects are pretty mild, not common, and reversable, IMO. I actually have never seen a babe who seemed negatively affected by MJ, and I've known some mamas who partake.

If you want to worry about effects on nursing babes, worry about pollution, car exhaust when you walk down the street. Worry about pharmaceuticals, about crappy food with poor nutrition, about poverty and mamas forced to stop breastfeeding early to return to work coz they have no mat leave.

Don't worry about the ganja. The ganja is not a big deal. Seems a silly thing to focus so much fear and judgment upon. I think it is the effects of government propaganda that cause so much controversy, nothing more than that.

We will believe anything they tell us, apparently.

I think the real point here is being missed - we DON'T KNOW if marijuana affects babies that are nursing from mothers who partake in pot smoking. That being said, why would you (the general you, not you specifically) do something that could possibly jeopardize your baby's health when you can just choose not to smoke pot until you're done nursing?

IMO, this points to a bigger issue of why can't mama NOT smoke pot for a few years for baby's sake? Or even, why is mama smoking pot in the first place?







:

I don't think the ganja is something to be worried about, I think it's safer than alcohol and cigarettes and I don't think pot should be illegal, BUT... IMO (repeat, IMO) it's a crutch (not that that's inherently bad - we all have our crutches) and I feel like there's a bigger issue of why people smoke it in the first place that should be dealt with - especially if a nursing babe's health is being put at risk (which we don't know is the case or not).







:







:







:







:


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrittanySmiles* 
Yes, please don't think that.

while i thank both of you for the sentiment, of course i believe that.

personal accountability.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I could give all kinds of anecdotal information, but I thought you might find this helpful, original poster:

Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica
this discusses breastfeeding

More on Dr. Dreher

and this from Mothering Mag

this discusses breastfeeding looks like an interesting book...


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

I know enough moms that smoked throughout pregnancy and BFing to know not to pass judgement on other moms that do too. I don't personally because it's not my thing but living this close to Big Sur... HELLO regular life style and everyone is smart, coherent, and relevant. Enough for me!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
I think the real point here is being missed - we DON'T KNOW if marijuana affects babies that are nursing from mothers who partake in pot smoking. That being said, why would you (the general you, not you specifically) do something that could possibly jeopardize your baby's health when you can just choose not to smoke pot until you're done nursing?

IMO, this points to a bigger issue of why can't mama NOT smoke pot for a few years for baby's sake? Or even, why is mama smoking pot in the first place?







:

I don't think the ganja is something to be worried about, I think it's safer than alcohol and cigarettes and I don't think pot should be illegal, BUT... IMO (repeat, IMO) it's a crutch (not that that's inherently bad - we all have our crutches) and I feel like there's a bigger issue of why people smoke it in the first place that should be dealt with - especially if a nursing babe's health is being put at risk (which we don't know is the case or not).







:







:







:







:

MEDICAL REASONS. Is Medication a CRUTCH????? Would you say the same thing to a woman on Xanax?

Why would a woman NOT stop taking her medications for a couple years???

DO YOU REALLY NEED AN ANSWER???

I am sorry but ppl keep posting this question, and other ppl keep posting MEDICAL REASONS and for some reason I guess that is not good enough an answer.
Who cares if you have PTSD, depression, MS, Anxiety, Glacouma (sp?), Cancer or any of the other conditions that are helped by MJ...you are just and ADDICT because it's MJ and have underlying issues that are causing you to use... (Yeah...maybe MEDICAL issues)

Well if it DID cause problems with BFing and pregnant Mom's I really think that it would be general knowledge by this point. MJ has been used in our society for who knows how long. I am sure millions of women have used while BFing.

Think about it...how do we know that Cigarettes, Meth, Heroine, Crack, Cocaine, and Alcohol are so dangerous to the nursing or unborn baby?

BECAUSE WE HAVE SEEN THE VERY OBVIOUS DIRECT RESULTS.

If MJ was seriously harmful there would be enough clear cut cases where the medical community would be able to say "Smoking MJ can do XYZ during pregnancy/BFing".

Since there are NO OBVIOUS effects from it, all that can be said is that no studies have been done on it and we don't know how dangerous it is.

Have they done studies on Crack and Heroine? (regarding Bfing/pregnancy)
I would imagine that the same ethical problems exist with that as do for med studies on MJ.

ANd how many studies have been done on all of these pharmacueticals that are brand new and being prescribed to pregnant and BFing women?

I feel much safer with an herb that has been tested by women for centuries versus some man made drug that we really have very little understanding of due to the fact that it hasn't been around very long.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
MEDICAL REASONS. Is Medication a CRUTCH????? Would you say the same thing to a woman on Xanax?

Why would a woman NOT stop taking her medications for a couple years???

DO YOU REALLY NEED AN ANSWER???

I am sorry but ppl keep posting this question, and other ppl keep posting MEDICAL REASONS and for some reason I guess that is not good enough an answer.
Who cares if you have PTSD, depression, MS, Anxiety, Glacouma (sp?), Cancer or any of the other conditions that are helped by MJ...you are just and ADDICT because it's MJ and have underlying issues that are causing you to use... (Yeah...maybe MEDICAL issues)

Thank you dubfam, this is what I was thinking, but couldn't articulate last night. *It is a medicine*; one that the govt keeps illegal for reasons also listed. But like you said, maybe that's not good enough for some.

Quote:

I feel much safer with an herb that has been tested by women for centuries versus some man made drug that we really have very little understanding of due to the fact that it hasn't been around very long.
and







:


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 

IMO, this points to a bigger issue of why can't mama NOT smoke pot for a few years for baby's sake? Or even, why is mama smoking pot in the first place?







:

I'll answer your second question first: Um, coz it's fun. Among lots of other, more valid reasons.

And, regarding the first question: You know, it bugs me how much women are expected to give up to be mothers, to be nursing mothers specifically. It strikes me that our culture is really set up for mothers to nurse for a very short time. Give up everything, and don't do it again til your children are weaned! Better yet, til they've moved out of the house.

I'm not about the martyrdom. I'm not about expecting martyrdom either. I think weed is pretty darn harmless, certainly much more harmless than contributing to a culture which encourages early weaning to formula.

I'm not saying the "don't smoke weed and nurse" thing is even a main cause of the pressure to formula feed. But every little thing makes it worse. I called Motherrisk a few months ago with a question (they are a Canadian breastfeeding and substances info line), and even they were really alienating. They couldn't seem to *believe* I was nursing a preschooler. They asked her age, I said it, and then they followed up with all these apparently standard questions that assume you are nursing a newborn. Birth weight, is she eating solids yet??? Come now.

I find the whole thing rather frustrating.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I totally agree. There is so much pressure on mothers to be perfect moms. But we're not june cleaver, for goodness sakes! And I'm sure even she sped home from the grocery store w/ wally and the beav in the back after ward called late and said the boss was coming over for dinner! Oh, and the reason all those perfect moms were so perfect? Yeah, they were on valium to numb them to the inane existance of their second class lives...why do you think it's called "mommy's little helper"?

THat being said, we are supposed to be here to support one another, not judge. Lord knows the mainstream does enough of that for us! People judge and hold pg & nursing women to an almost unattainable standard. When I told people I was pg at work, they looked at me like I had three heads when I had a cup of coffee. Or, as I've said several times on different threads, if some nosy nancy whispers "drunk baby" while I'm having a beer at dinnerout and my son gets hungry! It's none of their damn business how I raise my child, and I'm sure he's going to turn out better than most of society. Only a lactation counselor can say for certain, and even then it's still a bit of a mystery. For some reason, science has solved jsut about everything, but they can't seem to solve conception, birth, and nursing. It's just a fact of life.

So, I think we have had some lively debate, but really, all these "freak incidents" everyone says about (and not just here, but on other threads too) are just that, freak incidents. We all know one freak thing that happened to someone. I seriously doubt smoking a joint after your baby goes to bed is going to scar him for life. General neglect and bad parenting, yes. (which I understand can result from being an alcoholic or an addict - but not from responsible recreational use of mj) Having a beer? Probably not so much. It's a silly argument. IMO


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't read the pp's but from what I've read elsewhere: during pregnancy, marijuana is safer than alchohol. During breastfeeding, it's the other way around.

If the marijuana is for medical reasons, obviously there isn't a lot of choice but one should check if there are safer meds if possible.


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loriforeman* 

my cousin's children were born (all girls) with their vaginal canals sealed...and required surgery to open them up on two of them.


ok, what does this have to do with smoking pot while pregnant or breastfeeding?this comment sounds like a scare tactic a doctor would use to scare you.there is no medical proof pot causes deformities. it sounds like this could be a genetic defect that is being passed to the female babies. i no longer smoke myself but i know that marijauna has medicinal purposes. its ok for a pregnant mom to smoke cigarettes in public knowing it causes harm to little unborn babies.it is ok to take some types of prescription meds while breastfeeding or pregnant. some of those meds have visable side affects. i dont believe that marijuana causes harm to the breastfed baby.







:


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
I haven't read the pp's but from what I've read elsewhere: during pregnancy, marijuana is safer than alchohol. During breastfeeding, it's the other way around.

I'm curious about this... Do you remember where you read this? I've never read anything like it, but I'm open to new ideas.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
MEDICAL REASONS. Is Medication a CRUTCH????? Would you say the same thing to a woman on Xanax?

Why would a woman NOT stop taking her medications for a couple years???

DO YOU REALLY NEED AN ANSWER???

I am sorry but ppl keep posting this question, and other ppl keep posting MEDICAL REASONS and for some reason I guess that is not good enough an answer.

Who cares if you have PTSD, depression, MS, Anxiety, Glacouma (sp?), Cancer or any of the other conditions that are helped by MJ...you are just and ADDICT because it's MJ and have underlying issues that are causing you to use... (Yeah...maybe MEDICAL issues)

Well if it DID cause problems with BFing and pregnant Mom's I really think that it would be general knowledge by this point. MJ has been used in our society for who knows how long. I am sure millions of women have used while BFing.

Think about it...how do we know that Cigarettes, Meth, Heroine, Crack, Cocaine, and Alcohol are so dangerous to the nursing or unborn baby?

BECAUSE WE HAVE SEEN THE VERY OBVIOUS DIRECT RESULTS.

If MJ was seriously harmful there would be enough clear cut cases where the medical community would be able to say "Smoking MJ can do XYZ during pregnancy/BFing".

Since there are NO OBVIOUS effects from it, all that can be said is that no studies have been done on it and we don't know how dangerous it is.

Have they done studies on Crack and Heroine? (regarding Bfing/pregnancy)
I would imagine that the same ethical problems exist with that as do for med studies on MJ.

ANd how many studies have been done on all of these pharmacueticals that are brand new and being prescribed to pregnant and BFing women?

I feel much safer with an herb that has been tested by women for centuries versus some man made drug that we really have very little understanding of due to the fact that it hasn't been around very long.

Here's where we agree... "Since there are NO OBVIOUS effects from it, all that can be said is that no studies have been done on it and we don't know how dangerous it is."

And come on, if this issue were about a woman needing MJ for medical reasons, it would be different, of course. But, in the case of "coz it's fun" (like a pp said), FOR ME, that is not good enough. Again, part of the job of being a mother is giving up (even for just a short time) things that MIGHT negatively affect your baby. Of course, it's up to each of us to deem what is important enough to give up (or not give up).

My problem with this situation is that instead of thinking, "Yes I smoke pot while BF. We don't know how dangerous it is (or isn't), so I realize I'm taking a risk by doing this. But, IMO it's a very minor risk," people are trying to justify how smoking pot while BF is "not that bad" while also stating, "we don't know the effects it has." Just be honest and take responsibility for the fact that you're not willing to give up your pot while BF your baby! Some people are definitely going to judge and think that makes you a bad parent, but like all other parenting choices, they're yours to make. We all get judged for the choices we make everyday, but that doesn't mean we have to stop making those choices if we're cool with them and their possible consequences.

Smoke if you want to, but don't try to convince me that it's totally safe.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Smoke if you want to, but don't try to convince me that it's totally safe.

Nothing we are ever doing is safe. Driving in a car, walking down the street, using a microwave, flying, swimming, even just sleeping, none of these things are totally safe. We have no guarantees in this life. That's why it's so precious.

Why live it afraid of all the bad things that could happen? By doing that, you can really miss out on what living really is...


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hklinefelter22* 
Nothing we are ever doing is safe. Driving in a car, walking down the street, using a microwave, flying, swimming, even just sleeping, none of these things are totally safe. We have no guarantees in this life. That's why it's so precious.

Why live it afraid of all the bad things that could happen? By doing that, you can really miss out on what living really is...

Well then I guess that's a good reason to do whatever the f**k you want, whenever the f**k you want. Why don't I just switch for formula - heck, then I could go out at night with friends "coz it's fun," or why don't I not use a car seat for my baby - it would be so much easier to not have to get him buckled in every time. Since there are no guarantees, why don't I just roll the dice a little more since life is precious? My baby might really appreciate that I gambled with their well being so I could get high.

Now that I've got that out... you're really not going to convince me that smoking pot with a nursing baby is cool. These attempts at justifications are for yourself, not me.

I respect your opinion about the whole thing, but I just don't agree with it. And honestly, I think your above justification is pretty weak. It sounds like what a teenager who just got caught smoking pot would say to their parents so they don't get in trouble.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Well then I guess that's a good reason to do whatever the f**k you want, whenever the f**k you want. Why don't I just switch for formula - heck, then I could go out at night with friends "coz it's fun," or why don't I not use a car seat for my baby - it would be so much easier to not have to get him buckled in every time. Since there are no guarantees, why don't I just roll the dice a little more since life is precious? My baby might really appreciate that I gambled with their well being so I could get high.

Now that I've got that out... you're really not going to convince me that smoking pot with a nursing baby is cool. These attempts at justifications are for yourself, not me.

I respect your opinion about the whole thing, but I just don't agree with it. And honestly, I think your above justification is pretty weak. It sounds like what a teenager who just got caught smoking pot would say to their parents so they don't get in trouble.










All of the things that you mentioned are known to be very dangerous.

It is not known that there is any danger in using MJ while BFing.

I know a Mama who tandem nurses and uses MJ for her depression and anxiety issues. She does not feel comfortable with pharmaceuticals. Her kids seem fine, quite advanced actually, and she is VERY responsible. She eats very healthy and is a great Mom. Her kids are thriving.

There are more reasons that a Mama might use than just for fun


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TovahNeryse* 
Coming from a family described in my previous post....

9 times out of 10 pot IS laced with something else! Unless you are growing it yourself then you CANNOT be sure that it is 100% safe? Like I said before....
Why take the chance?

Why would someone lace it with something a person IS NOT PAYING FOR?


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forestrymom* 
Why would someone lace it with something a person IS NOT PAYING FOR?

Yeah, that would be highly uneconomical business practice...


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
And come on, if this issue were about a woman needing MJ for medical reasons, it would be different, of course.

Different how so?

I mean, maybe that's why the OP is asking the question.

And if you want to bring up parallel arguments, EATING is dangerous too. Who knows from where exactly your food came or what chemicals have been used in the process? _That_ certainly goes in your body and on to your nursling. And some of these chemicals we blindly consume are known carcinogens. But we have to eat right?


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrittanySmiles* 
...But we have to eat right?

Yeah, but you don't HAVE to smoke pot, right?

This is ridiculous... instead of taking responsibility for doing something that could possibly have a negative effect on your DC, people are trying to point out other dangerous things in life. Distraction... just like the government does about important issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loriforeman* 
while i thank both of you for the sentiment, of course i believe that.

personal accountability.

This is a perfect example of taking responsibility for your actions and not just saying, "Well, there are lots of dangerous things out there that could've done it." I don't think this mama should beat herself up about it. I think it takes a strong person to admit something like this... my actions affect others - especially those that are using my milk as their food.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

You don't HAVE to drive anywhere in a vehicle. Wanna talk about dangers, there is a huge one right there.









As for the mother who is 'taking responsibility' for the children's birth defects being caused by MJ, that is beyond ridiculous. There is absolutely zero evidence that MJ causes birth defects. And yes, not necessarily conclusive evidence that it does not that I could link to online, but I'd love to see conclusive evidence that broccoli doesn't cause birth defects.

That is about as likely IMO.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Yeah, but you don't HAVE to smoke pot, right?

You're right, eating is absolutely necessary, but for some, so is medicinal MJ.

And to answer your question. No, I don't have to smoke pot, and I don't smoke pot.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Regardless of whether it is harmful or not, what if,God forbid,you are smoking pot & BF and your child has to go to the ER and they find THC in his/her system? You will likely lose your parenting rights,as it IS illegal. Just doesn't seem at all worth the risk.


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thismama* 
You don't HAVE to drive anywhere in a vehicle. Wanna talk about dangers, there is a huge one right there.









As for the mother who is 'taking responsibility' for the children's birth defects being caused by MJ, that is beyond ridiculous. There is absolutely zero evidence that MJ causes birth defects. And yes, not necessarily conclusive evidence that it does not that I could link to online, but I'd love to see conclusive evidence that broccoli doesn't cause birth defects.

That is about as likely IMO.

ahem. they don't have birth defects...they have special needs. bunches, actually...and i never once said that they were caused by marijuana alone.

i'm thinking it was a combination of things...that, by the way, i used YEARS before they were born.

we're born, us females...with a finite number of gametes. there are many known teratogens and mutagens out there. things that we do in our lives add up over time.

for the record, i'm not beating myself up over it, either. i can't change who i was in the past...only control my future.

i'm not, however, going to birth any more children.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie37* 
Regardless of whether it is harmful or not, what if,God forbid,you are smoking pot & BF and your child has to go to the ER and they find THC in his/her system? You will likely lose your parenting rights,as it IS illegal. Just doesn't seem at all worth the risk.

Is it protocol for babies to be drug tested at the ER?

If I take my 4 yo to the ER are they going to test him for drugs?

I really don;t think that they test every child who comes through the ER for drugs. I know I have never been drug tested in the ER. What exactly do you mean??


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

http://cannabisculture.com/articles/1404.html

Read this article. Scroll down a bit to get past the ganja use during pregnancy parts. Look up Dr. Melanie Dreher, the woman who was interviewed for this article, on google. I'm sure you'll find plenty of links to the research itself.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
I could give all kinds of anecdotal information, but I thought you might find this helpful, original poster:

Prenatal Marijuana Exposure and Neonatal Outcomes in Jamaica
this discusses breastfeeding

More on Dr. Dreher

and this from Mothering Mag

this discusses breastfeeding looks like an interesting book...

Oops, I didn't realize carmel23 already posted about Ms. Dreher


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Is it protocol for babies to be drug tested at the ER?

If I take my 4 yo to the ER are they going to test him for drugs?

I really don;t think that they test every child who comes through the ER for drugs. I know I have never been drug tested in the ER. What exactly do you mean??

Come on - don't try to distract us from the point (yet again)... are we now going to debate the liklihood of a kid being tested for drugs in the ER?

I'm assuming what the poster is saying (and please correct me if I'm wrong, poster) is that you'd hate to put yourself and your babe in a position where CPS could get involved - for any reason. I would imagine it's not routine for a child in the ER to be tested for drugs, but if there was something wrong with your child that couldn't be easily diagnosed, it would make sense that bloodwork would be done. It's not an impossibility.

So, I guess the answer to my question is yes, now we are going to debate the liklihood of a kid being tested for drugs in the ER!


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Come on - don't try to distract us from the point (yet again)... are we now going to debate the liklihood of a kid being tested for drugs in the ER?

I'm assuming what the poster is saying (and please correct me if I'm wrong, poster) is that you'd hate to put yourself and your babe in a position where CPS could get involved - for any reason. I would imagine it's not routine for a child in the ER to be tested for drugs, but if there was something wrong with your child that couldn't be easily diagnosed, it would make sense that bloodwork would be done. It's not an impossibility.

So, I guess the answer to my question is yes, now we are going to debate the liklihood of a kid being tested for drugs in the ER!

Even if they take blood they aren't going to test it for drugs unless they have a reason to. Every test they do costs more money, so when you have your blood drawn the Doc tells the lab what exactly they want tested. It would be a waste of money to randomly test babies for drugs unless there was suspicion of drug use.

Do you honestly think that every time you have a blood draw they are testing you for drugs??!!







:

And I am not the one who brought this up. It was the PP....and it is ridiculous.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candiland* 
Oops, I didn't realize carmel23 already posted about Ms. Dreher










yes, I really hope the original poster can find some answers to her question in her work. I find it to be really interesting, especially on how it reveals what becomes 'scientific data,' whose agenda gets researched what who gets pushed out of the picture.

This is an interesting part from http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm:

*Dreher criticized the media response to research, which tends to focus on alleged negative aspects of use. "Peter Fried himself has said 'very little impact up to three years old. Beyond that age, no impact on IQ. No relationship of marijuana use to miscarriage, to Apgar status, to neonatal complications, physical abnormalities, no impact on cognitive outcomes' until, he says, age four. His tremor and startles findings did not hold up," said Dreher, "neither did [his findings of differences in] head circumference, motor development and language expression. None of those data are really
in the literature for people to see. This results in a lot of misunderstanding on the part of the public."

Dreher asked: Why the reluctance to acknowledge this study in the peer-reviewed literature? She answered first as an anthropologist: "There is a terrible arrogance and ethnocentrism in the science that refuses to accept the experience or the science of other cultures." She cited Ethan Russo's "irrefutable" review of cannabis use by women in other cultures.

"Contemporary evidence from the UK, Denmark, Jamaica, Israel, the Netherlands, even Canada tends to be disregarded unless it's funded by NIDA with Peter Fried as the principal investigator."*

I underlined what I found to be most striking; so the darling of the NIDA doesn't really see a difference, and the data presents a different picture than his assertions. NIDA tosses us a bunch of red herrings, and not much else.

Here is another excerpt on how they make the facts:

"Dreher recommended a 1989 Lancet article called "The Bias Against the Null Hypothesis" in which the authors reviewed all the abstracts about the maternal use of cocaine submitted to the Society of Pediatric Research in the 1980s. Only 11% of negative abstracts (attributing no harm to cocaine) were accepted for publication, whereas 57% of the positive abstracts were accepted. The authors determined that the rejected negative papers were superior methodologically to the accepted positive papers."


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

To the OP: I read 10 or 11 post so I'm sorry if I"m repeating posts.
I would never want to judge you but I do want to say that if you cosleep to make sure you are cognizant while sharing the bed. I remember reading that I believe in "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" by LLLI. It makes sense to me as well. Kinda like I wouldn't dare down 3 beers and try to sleep next to my baby. I don't want to mess with those mothering hormones in there and my ability to sense babies movements, etc.
Good luck in making sense of a very complicated subject.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Even if they take blood they aren't going to test it for drugs unless they have a reason to. Every test they do costs more money, so when you have your blood drawn the Doc tells the lab what exactly they want tested. It would be a waste of money to randomly test babies for drugs unless there was suspicion of drug use.

Do you honestly think that every time you have a blood draw they are testing you for drugs??!!







:

And I am not the one who brought this up. It was the PP....and it is ridiculous.

No, I do not think that every time they draw blood they are testing for drugs, but if they aren't sure what they're looking for, they might go looking for something in the blood that shouldn't be there - especially in the case of household poisons, fumes, etc. I'm not saying this is common, but it could happen.

Again, point is, why even possibly put your child in this situation? And spare me the "medical reasons" answer - I'm not talking about people who use it for medicinal purposes (and I'd be willing to bet none of the pro-pot posters on here are using for that purpose).


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Carmel23, thank you for taking the time to post that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Again, point is, why even possibly put your child in this situation? And spare me the "medical reasons" answer - I'm not talking about people who use it for medicinal purposes (and I'd be willing to bet none of the pro-pot posters on here are using for that purpose).

You just lost your bet. That is _exactly_ the purpose for which I have used. And successfully. And I know I'm not alone.

_Spare_ you the medicinal reasons answer? You said:

Quote:

And come on, if this issue were about a woman needing MJ for medical reasons, it would be different, of course.
in a previous post. I asked you how it would be different and never got an answer.

Do we need to spare the medicinal reasons because then it would be ok?


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My brother was a chronic and after he went to the bathroom, the bathroom would stink of pot.

That's a pretty direct link, though... pot ==> pee. Breastmilk is a blood product, so it would take a few other "steps" to get to the milk, right?

I don't know.


----------



## WalkingByFaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Regardless of whether or not smoking pot while pregnant or bf'ing is dangerous to your child...it's still *ILLEGAL*. *IF YOU GET CAUGHT YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU*.

Hmmmm...let's see...I can smoke pot and take the risk of having CPS drag my children off to a foster home OR (now bear with me because this is going to sound wild and crazy) I can suck it up, put my rebellious, prideful "ain't nobody gonna' tell me I can't smoke pot" attitude aside and for the sake of my CHILDREN try and get overy my self centered need to get high.

I'll repeat myself just because I realize some of you may be high right now.*.IF YOU GET CAUGHT SMOKING AN ILLEGAL DRUG, ESPECIALLY WHILE PREGNANT OR NURSING YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU QUICKER THAN YOU CAN SAY "Duuuuuuude....I've totally got a wicked case of the munchies..*".


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WalkingByFaith* 
Regardless of whether or not smoking pot while pregnant or bf'ing is dangerous to your child...it's still *ILLEGAL*. *IF YOU GET CAUGHT YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU*.

Hmmmm...let's see...I can smoke pot and take the risk of having CPS drag my children off to a foster home OR (now bear with me because this is going to sound wild and crazy) I can suck it up, put my rebellious, prideful "ain't nobody gonna' tell me I can't smoke pot" attitude aside and for the sake of my CHILDREN try and get overy my self centered need to get high.

I'll repeat myself just because I realize some of you may be high right now.*.IF YOU GET CAUGHT SMOKING AN ILLEGAL DRUG, ESPECIALLY WHILE PREGNANT OR NURSING YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU QUICKER THAN YOU CAN SAY "Duuuuuuude....I've totally got a wicked case of the munchies..*".

I'm not sure if that's really true. I know I've seen posts on other MJ threads made by social workers and they all say that drug use in and of itself (ie no abuse or neglect) isn't enough to remove a child from a home.

And while some may choose to do so, I'm not willing to live my life in fear of CPS (or really anthing else). While I'm aware that cps abuses of power do happen, I think that the risk of it is relatively small.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
No, I do not think that every time they draw blood they are testing for drugs, but if they aren't sure what they're looking for, they might go looking for something in the blood that shouldn't be there - especially in the case of household poisons, fumes, etc. I'm not saying this is common, but it could happen.

Again, point is, why even possibly put your child in this situation? And spare me the "medical reasons" answer - I'm not talking about people who use it for medicinal purposes (and I'd be willing to bet none of the pro-pot posters on here are using for that purpose).

And if your kid has household chemicals in their system you better believe that CSD will probably be talking to you. That is why I don't have dangerous chemicals in my home. We use home made cleaners...stuff like vinegar and water. I have heard of people losing their kids because they drank bleach or something similar. Why even put your child in that situation?????

It's funny that the intelligent, well written posts that contain actual fact or documentation are all coming from the Pro MJ posters.

Come on...can't someone please provide a link to a case where something bad happened to a baby because Mom smoked pot? Or some type of documentation that shows the THC will go straight through the breast milk to baby?

See it really seems like all the "Your baby is going to die you selfish b*tch" type responses on this thread are not backed up with anything. Like people are just talking out of their....

Social Services is NOT going to take your kid just because you smoke pot....at least not in my neck of the woods. You have to actually do something harmful to your children in order to lose them. CSD understands that just because you are using drugs it doesn't mean that your kids aren't being cared for. Also, with the amount of Meth users floating around out here it really makes MJ seem pretty harmless.

You are not going to be hauled off in handcuffs for possession where I live either. It is only a ticket able offense unless you have over an ounce, which is quite a bit.

We recently had a case in our area where an elementary school principle was caught smoking pot in a state park. He was given a ticket, and he got to keep his job. It just isn't a big deal around here.

*And many times on this thread people have said they ARE using for medical reasons, so I don't understand why the Anti's are refusing to acknowledge that.

Maybe because it is just too much fun trashing random people on the internet when you are unhappy with your own life decisions.*


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WalkingByFaith* 
Regardless of whether or not smoking pot while pregnant or bf'ing is dangerous to your child...it's still *ILLEGAL*. *IF YOU GET CAUGHT YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU*.

That is not true where I live. It's illegal yes, but hardly a risk of having your children removed.

In many States, homebirth is illegal. So is UC.


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WalkingByFaith* 
Regardless of whether or not smoking pot while pregnant or bf'ing is dangerous to your child...it's still *ILLEGAL*. *IF YOU GET CAUGHT YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU*.

Hmmmm...let's see...I can smoke pot and take the risk of having CPS drag my children off to a foster home OR (now bear with me because this is going to sound wild and crazy) I can suck it up, put my rebellious, prideful "ain't nobody gonna' tell me I can't smoke pot" attitude aside and for the sake of my CHILDREN try and get overy my self centered need to get high.

I'll repeat myself just because I realize some of you may be high right now.*.IF YOU GET CAUGHT SMOKING AN ILLEGAL DRUG, ESPECIALLY WHILE PREGNANT OR NURSING YOUR CHILDREN ARE GOING TO BE TAKEN AWAY FROM YOU QUICKER THAN YOU CAN SAY "Duuuuuuude....I've totally got a wicked case of the munchies..*".

This is all the more reason everyone should fight to get it legalized. It is completely ridiculous for children to be separated from their parents _just_ because of THC.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
No, I do not think that every time they draw blood they are testing for drugs, but if they aren't sure what they're looking for, they might go looking for something in the blood that shouldn't be there - especially in the case of household poisons, fumes, etc. I'm not saying this is common, but it could happen.

Again, point is, why even possibly put your child in this situation? And spare me the "medical reasons" answer - I'm not talking about people who use it for medicinal purposes (and I'd be willing to bet none of the pro-pot posters on here are using for that purpose).

Because they did a risk benefit analysis and decided the benefit outweighed the risk. That is what the OP is doing finding out the risks to see if they outweigh the benefits. Lets take the example you are discussing here that your child might be tested in an ER. My 4 year old has never been to an ER and most children won't so to me that is a negligable risk.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
Because they did a risk benefit analysis and decided the benefit outweighed the risk. That is what the OP is doing finding out the risks to see if they outweigh the benefits. Lets take the example you are discussing here that your child might be tested in an ER. My 4 year old has never been to an ER and most children won't so to me that is a negligable risk.

Yes, I agree - on one of my previous posts, I said that it's all about deciding if smoking pot while PG or BF is a minor risk that you're willing to take, or not. Bottom line though, be adult enough to admit there is a risk to doing it (however minor you deem it to be). You DON'T KNOW what the consequences could be nor does the fact that you don't see any obvious problems now mean that there won't be any later. Again, why put your DC at risk at all?



*Quote:*


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
And if your kid has household chemicals in their system you better believe that CSD will probably be talking to you. That is why I don't have dangerous chemicals in my home. We use home made cleaners...stuff like vinegar and water. I have heard of people losing their kids because they drank bleach or something similar. Why even put your child in that situation?????


Yes, why even put your child in that situation? In fact, why put your child in ANY situation that might have them possibly sick or (taken away), like for instance smoking pot?

Quote:

Also, with the amount of Meth users floating around out here it really makes MJ seem pretty harmless.
Nice point. Meth is worse, so it's okay to do MJ. At least your kid might not be as f-ed up as a meth users. "Thanks for at least not doing meth while nursing me, Mom!"

Quote:

We recently had a case in our area where an elementary school principle was caught smoking pot in a state park. He was given a ticket, and he got to keep his job. It just isn't a big deal around here.
Was he pregnant or nursing a baby?

Quote:

And many times on this thread people have said they ARE using for medical reasons, so I don't understand why the Anti's are refusing to acknowledge that.
Personally I think it's a bunch of BS! If someone was actually using it for TRUE medical reasons, then they'd come out and say, "I HAVE to use this or I'm going to die..." but instead it's "cuz it's fun" or "lot's of things in life are dangerous..." And IMO, using pot for depression and anxiety is NOT a medical reason. Again, just my opinion. I have never met a pot user that wasn't depressed and anxious and IMO, it's because they have to smoke weed to deal with life.

I know you pro-pot ladies are not going to agree with me, like I've said before, we just have different points of view on this. And I'm sick of going around in circles about this issue (as I'm sure you are too). In my case, I'm going to agree to disagree and say goodbye and wish you health and happiness with or without smoking pot while BF or PG.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 

Personally I think it's a bunch of BS! If someone was actually using it for TRUE medical reasons, then they'd come out and say, "I HAVE to use this or I'm going to die..." but instead it's "cuz it's fun" or "lot's of things in life are dangerous..." And IMO, using pot for depression and anxiety is NOT a medical reason. Again, just my opinion. I have never met a pot user that wasn't depressed and anxious and IMO, it's because they have to smoke weed to deal with life.

I know you pro-pot ladies are not going to agree with me, like I've said before, we just have different points of view on this. And I'm sick of going around in circles about this issue (as I'm sure you are too). In my case, I'm going to agree to disagree and say goodbye and wish you health and happiness with or without smoking pot while BF or PG.


You are very judgmental and have nothing to even back up what you are saying. When I made the Meth refference I was talking about in terms of losing your child. That the CSD workers are going into homes where there are meth labs every day. When they find out someone uses MJ they don;t exactly start sounding the siren.
Same with my point about the principal...if he didn't even lose his job then obviously the laws and views of MJ in this area of the country are not the same as everywhere else. That was my point. I am sure that you are alot more like to lose custody of your child due to MJ use in Arkansas than you would be in Humboldt County (just to compare the 2 extremes)

So I guess that it is BS that I used MJ to successfully managed PTSD, depression and anxiety for several years. Instead of taking the Hardcore Pharmaceuticals that were being prescribed. What, am I in denial that it helped me? That everyone around me agreed that it was drastically helping me? That I now don't have to take anything, and I am better? I am so glad that you can just sum up my experience, along with the other Mom's who have posted similar things, as being "BS"

There is no reason for me to lie. I was prescribed Xanax, which is basically a party drug IMO. If getting high were the motive behind my MJ use then I would have just taken the Xanax because it gets me VERY high. Like Euphoria, I didn't care about anything but I could still function. I didn;t like being out of touch like that so I used MJ to manage my symptoms instead. And it worked out very well for me. I was able to use an amount that didn't make me feel high, just somehow enough to stop the several times per day panic attacks I was having.

But according to you that is BS and it didn't help me at all. I hope you are done posting on this thread, because you really aren't contributing anything constructive or helpful, or even accurate for that matter.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

People with children are afforded the same protection by the law as people without children. If you have below a certain amount, it is a misdemeanor--you will receive a ticket and that is it. Now, if you are in your car (which is stupid to drive while under the influence of anything) in certain states they can take your car.

But I live in an area where MJ is pretty accepted, and there is real, truthful information about it, and so there is a lot of restricted, responsible use.

Another thing, the few studies that have been allowed, the women are smoking 5 joints a week. That is a lot of pot to smoke. Most folks use a water filter, or a vaporizer and consume waaayyy less. That is like saying someone who drinks is drinking a 6 pack, or an entire bottle of wine.

But there is a difference between use and abuse.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Yes, I agree - on one of my previous posts, I said that it's all about deciding if smoking pot while PG or BF is a minor risk that you're willing to take, or not. Bottom line though, be adult enough to admit there is a risk to doing it (however minor you deem it to be). You DON'T KNOW what the consequences could be nor does the fact that you don't see any obvious problems now mean that there won't be any later. Again, why put your DC at risk at all?


In general there are times when the mother's personal needs outweigh those of the child. When you are talking about something that poses minimal if any harm to the child then it becomes the mother's personal comfort with what she is willing to do. We don't know the consequences of a lot of choices we make and we have to go with the information available to us.

Quote:

Personally I think it's a bunch of BS! If someone was actually using it for TRUE medical reasons, then they'd come out and say, "I HAVE to use this or I'm going to die..."
There is a big area between wanting to do something because of how it makes you feel and "I am going to die". Are you saying the only time anyone should ever make a risky decision is when their life is at stake?

Quote:

And IMO, using pot for depression and anxiety is NOT a medical reason. Again, just my opinion.
Depression is a medical condition so using something to relieve that condition would be a medical reason. I don't understand why you have a hard time with that. If your issue is that marijuana is not an acceptable medicine to treat the condition that is totally different than saying depression is not a medical reason to consume a substance that relieves stress and anxiety.

Quote:

I know you pro-pot ladies are not going to agree with me, like I've said before, we just have different points of view on this. And I'm sick of going around in circles about this issue (as I'm sure you are too). In my case, I'm going to agree to disagree and say goodbye and wish you health and happiness with or without smoking pot while BF or PG.
I hope you took the time to read the studies posted to you.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 
Yes, I agree - on one of my previous posts, I said that it's all about deciding if smoking pot while PG or BF is a minor risk that you're willing to take, or not. Bottom line though, be adult enough to admit there is a risk to doing it (however minor you deem it to be). You DON'T KNOW what the consequences could be nor does the fact that you don't see any obvious problems now mean that there won't be any later. Again, why put your DC at risk at all?

Yes, why even put your child in that situation? In fact, why put your child in ANY situation that might have them possibly sick or (taken away), like for instance smoking pot?


I totally agree. We don't KNOW the risksof what pot may do to children. If you love your children,don't take the risks w/ their health. So selfish. I keep seeing "there haven't been any studies done that prove BF & smoking pot is harmful" well, what are they supposed to do,sit a Mama in a room,give her a joint,let her nurse,then test the baby?? Ridiculous. While I believe it should be legalized,it is NOT currently legal, and taking the risk of losuing your child for a high is plainly irresponsible & shows bad parenting choices.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
In general there are times when the mother's personal needs outweigh those of the child.

Not in MY family. My childrens' needs ALWAYS come first,regardless.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie37* 
Regardless of whether it is harmful or not, what if,God forbid,you are smoking pot & BF and your child has to go to the ER and they find THC in his/her system? You will likely lose your parenting rights,as it IS illegal. Just doesn't seem at all worth the risk.

What if...
What if...
What if...

The'what if's' are never ending and it's sensless to base
parenting decisions on the fear of CPS knocking at your door. I'm so sick of CPS being the boogieman with unlimited powers.

When did they start drug testing kids broung into the ER for real emergencies (which is the only reason they'd be drawing blood anyway...rather than the broken bone or sprain). I don't know...if I were nursing and smoking and something crazy came up and my kid was about to have a blood pannel I think I'd be aware and ask what all was being tested. I mean, heck, I'd even ask this if I was not concerned about the results of a blood screening.


----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie37* 
I totally agree. We don't KNOW the risksof what pot may do to children. If you love your children,don't take the risks w/ their health. So selfish. I keep seeing "there haven't been any studies done that prove BF & smoking pot is harmful" well, what are they supposed to do,sit a Mama in a room,give her a joint,let her nurse,then test the baby?? Ridiculous. While I believe it should be legalized,it is NOT currently legal, and taking the risk of losuing your child for a high is plainly irresponsible & shows bad parenting choices.

Actually, the studies done have been on moms who were _already_ smoking or consuming pot in some way (with no plans of stopping), and so far the results are inconclusive. It's very difficult to find reliable studies on this subject, because it evokes such a visceral reaction in people.

Also, there aren't that many studies done on women who take antidepressants and other drugs (like antipsychotics), but they are prescribed anyway, and women breastfeed while taking them anyway, because it's been judged (by the individual, not by a panel of doctors) that it's safer to breastfeed and take the drug than it is to not take the drug or feed the child formula.

Pot is treated differently because it's (a) currently illegal and (b) considered recreational. Take away the illegality aspect of it and start recognizing its medicinal values, and suddenly the picture changes drastically.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happy2bamama* 

Personally I think it's a bunch of BS! If someone was actually using it for TRUE medical reasons, then they'd come out and say, "I HAVE to use this or I'm going to die..." but instead it's "cuz it's fun" or "lot's of things in life are dangerous..." And IMO, using pot for depression and anxiety is NOT a medical reason. Again, just my opinion. I have never met a pot user that wasn't depressed and anxious and IMO, it's because they have to smoke weed to deal with life.

Wow.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am going to close this because it has once again denigrated into namecalling and mudslinging, which violates the UA:

Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
While everyone is welcome to share their opinion, it needs to be done in a respectful manner.


----------

